
One man in a tiny Irish town could derail Apple’s plans for Europe - s_kilk
https://news.vice.com/story/one-man-in-a-tiny-irish-town-could-derail-apples-plans-for-europe
======
BoorishBears
I think the fact it's an American doing this to the town is especially
upsetting to me. The people from the town now support it, but one transplant
environmental engineer thinks he knows enough to wave off government reports
and present alternative sites for an Apple data center (as if Apple would ever
reveal enough information for an outsider to make that call)

~~~
s_kilk
Very much so.

I was born and raised in Athenry, and still have family there, so I know the
town well, and frankly it's a town in dire need of investment and
rejuvenation.

The Apple data-center has practically unanimous support amongst the people
living there, and people are looking forward to having some kind of investment
and activity on their doorstep, even if they may not benefit from the DC
directly.

This goon that's blocking construction isn't even a local, it's a damn shame.
This'll probably end up with Apple just calling it quits and deciding to build
somewhere else, and the town will go back to being a quiet, desperate
backwater.

